# Need a good doctor in Chicago area



## lescaligiuri (Feb 14, 2003)

My college age daughter has recently been diagnosed with IBS. Does anyone know of a good female gastro doctor in the Chicago area in which they have confidence?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I know of 2 good male GI's. I recommend Northwestern Memorial Hospital or University of Chicago for anything GI related. I have crohn's, and I go to Northwestern. They're phenomenal there.


----------

